# 24 inch light enough for a 40 gallon tank?



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm still learning myself, but for comparison, I have the same tank and am running it low-tech with beginner plants and have added two more t8 fixtures. I dose flourish, and flourish excel, and my plants are doing well, but are growing slowly, with minimal algea. 

I would guess only anubias would grow well with a single t8 at .5wpg


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The 24 inch long T8 bulb will give you low light, near the minimum for growing anything, and only in the middle part of the tank, not the ends. You can get good low light with a Aqueon (Coralife) T5NO light, if you can find a 36 inch one. Or you can get low medium light with a FishNeedIt 2 bulb T5HO light. That is with both of those sitting right on the top of the tank. Or, you can suspend a one bulb T5HO light, with a good reflector, about 6-8 inches above the top of the tank, and also get good low medium light. For example: http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_196&products_id=1836

That tank is 18 inches front to back, which makes it hard for a single light over the middle of the tank, to light the whole substrate evenly. Hanging the light a few inches above the tank lets the light spread out more, so one light can do a better job lighting it.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

polypterus491 said:


> I'm still learning myself, but for comparison, I have the same tank and am running it low-tech with beginner plants and have added two more t8 fixtures. I dose flourish, and flourish excel, and my plants are doing well, but are growing slowly, with minimal algea.
> 
> I would guess only anubias would grow well with a single t8 at .5wpg


thanks polypterus, i am planning on doing this as well, running a low tech tank. so in total you are using 3 bulbs? i am planning on an amazon setting tank so the fish inhabiting the tank are more shade oriented. i was planning on getting some floating cover plants. how often do you dose the flourish and flourish excel?



Hoppy said:


> The 24 inch long T8 bulb will give you low light, near the minimum for growing anything, and only in the middle part of the tank, not the ends. You can get good low light with a Aqueon (Coralife) T5NO light, if you can find a 36 inch one. Or you can get low medium light with a FishNeedIt 2 bulb T5HO light. That is with both of those sitting right on the top of the tank. Or, you can suspend a one bulb T5HO light, with a good reflector, about 6-8 inches above the top of the tank, and also get good low medium light. For example: http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_196&products_id=1836
> 
> That tank is 18 inches front to back, which makes it hard for a single light over the middle of the tank, to light the whole substrate evenly. Hanging the light a few inches above the tank lets the light spread out more, so one light can do a better job lighting it.


thanks hoppy for the info. if i suspend my current fixture, will it reduce the depth that the light can penetrate? im planning for some floating plants for an amazon style tank. would this make the light to the bottom too dim (not sure if dim is the right word)? if i can modify the current fixture to house 2 bulbs will it be better? and are t5NO and t5HO two different types of light bulbs?


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Lighting Question*



pandamonium said:


> i bought a tank from petsmart on sale which came with a hood and light fixture. i originally thought the light fixture housed a 36 inch bulb, same length as the length of the tank (40 gallon breeder, 36 inches). however the light fixture actually houses 24 inch bulbs.
> i have been looking at bulbs to use in my aquarium. im setting up a moderately planted aquarium so i need a moderate amount of light. im thinking of using a 6700K full spectrum light, i think its made by zoo med or another company. had the light fixture housed 2 bulbs i would have also put in a 10,000K cool light.
> my question is will 1 24inch full spectrum bulb be enough lighting for my entire tank? or will i have to invest in another fixture? or modify my current fixture.
> the plants i will be using are various swords, brazilian pennywort, some frogbit and maybe java moss if that information helps.
> thanks


Hello pan...

If your strip will acommodate two bulbs, then you're in business. A breeder tank will be fine with two 24 inch, T12, 6500K bulbs. One is really enough. Just position the plants that need a little more light, directly underneath the light and in the middle of the tank. The sides that don't get as much light can be planted with varieties of Anubias or Java fern. You can also float some stem plants, like Water sprite, Water wisteria, Anacharis and Pennywort. These thrive if floated directly under the light source.

There are more than enough low to moderate light plants to fill a 40 G breeder. It can definitely be done. Attached is a pic of a 55 G with a single, 32 watt, T8 and the plants are all the low to moderate light kind, plus the floating stems. Dose a little liquid fert and anyone can have a nicely planted tank. No degree in "rocket science" needed.

B


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

BBradbury said:


> Hello pan...
> 
> If your strip will acommodate two bulbs, then you're in business. A breeder tank will be fine with two 24 inch, T12, 6500K bulbs. One is really enough. Just position the plants that need a little more light, directly underneath the light and in the middle of the tank. The sides that don't get as much light can be planted with varieties of Anubias or Java fern. You can also float some stem plants, like Water sprite, Water wisteria, Anacharis and Pennywort. These thrive if floated directly under the light source.
> 
> ...


thanks B for the help  i think im going to try to put another bulb in or maybe buy a supplemental fixture to slip under as well. whatever i decide to do, i hope i can squeeze in some more light.
about the fertilizer, how important will that be? will plants grow ok without it or is it highly recommended?


----------



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

pandamonium said:


> thanks polypterus, i am planning on doing this as well, running a low tech tank. so in total you are using 3 bulbs? i am planning on an amazon setting tank so the fish inhabiting the tank are more shade oriented. i was planning on getting some floating cover plants. how often do you dose the flourish and flourish excel?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hoppy for the info. if i suspend my current fixture, will it reduce the depth that the light can penetrate? im planning for some floating plants for an amazon style tank. would this make the light to the bottom too dim (not sure if dim is the right word)? if i can modify the current fixture to house 2 bulbs will it be better? and are t5NO and t5HO two different types of light bulbs?


Yeah I have three t8's on mine. I dose Excel daily, and flourish weekly, based on the instructions on the bottle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------

